# Event ID:6004 - A driver packet received from the I/O subsystem was invalid.



## iconsoft (Nov 21, 2009)

*Hi
I am receiving this error in System event log file.

Event ID:6004 - A driver packet received from the I/O subsystem was invalid.

My Event log file is filled with this error, can anybody help me.

with regards

iconSoft*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Where are you receiving this Error code from? Is it from a Windows Server?


----------



## iconsoft (Nov 21, 2009)

yes i am receiving this error in Windows 2000 Server. I am also receiving

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	BROWSER
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	8021
Date: 01/12/2009
Time: 08:42:00
User: N/A
Computer:	ZFICITRIX
Description:
The browser was unable to retrieve a list of servers from the browser master \\ZFIADSERVER on the network \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{3E538503-F0A7-45C4-99A4-7951EB386E06}. The data is the error code. 
Data:
0000: ce 04 00 00 Î... 
I am not able to connect to My Citrix Client also.
can you help me


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

For Event ID: 6004, by any chance does your server have any McAfee installed? 
McAfee has published an article about this event, Solution ID: KB39113. In brief, the event is caused by “mrxsmb.sys” and will have to be investigated by Microsoft. Go to the "McAfee Knowledge Search" page and search for the specified solution. 

If not, this can be due to your NIC, I would do a driver update as well.

For Event ID: 8021 Try restarting the Netlogon service. If this doesn't work, this might be related to the other event ID that might be the NIC. If updating the driver of your ethernet card didn't resolve the issue, try replacing the network card.

I hope this helps and give me an update.




Please let me know.


----------

